

Check Out Washio on Bloomberg West Today - Jmetz1
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-02-23/washio-now-the-laundry-startup-adored-by-celebrities

======
wharzzzar
Jordan can I would like some Washio credits please

------
Jmetz1
Jordan, CEO of Washio, here. AMAA.

